# Serrasalmus Marginatus Update



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)




----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

That is one awesome fish!


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

thats a cracking fish mate


----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

How big does marginatus get? and how do they compare to rhoms in price and personality?...once again aboslutely stunning!


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Rugged Child said:


> How big does marginatus get? and how do they compare to rhoms in price and personality?...once again absolutely stunning!


Approximately 10.5 TL, The personality of this fish is one of the best I've ever kept. When it's feeding time this piranha comes to the top of the tank and a lot of times comes out of the water a bit.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Great looking fish and a nice collection


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

I love it, specially the first pic with his jaws open! looks wicked!!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Great looking marg but how much has it grown since you first brought it home? I've had mine for about two years now and he just recently started to come out of it's shell.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

nice looking marg.........


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Ja said:


> Great looking marg but how much has it grown since you first brought it home? I've had mine for about two years now and he just recently started to come out of it's shell.


Hasn't grown much since I got him 4 years ago.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats one hell of a mean looking serra


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

His Majesty said:


> thats one hell of a mean looking serra


Hey thanks, one of my favorite piranha.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Great looking, Marg!!...Congrats, Andoni!...







any chance of a feeding video of him?!!...


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice looking fish.


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Da said:


> Great looking, Marg!!...Congrats, Andoni!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will try to get a feeding video soon.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

ANDONI said:


> Great looking, Marg!!...Congrats, Andoni!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will try to get a feeding video soon.
[/quote]
Cant wait man, im planning to get one too.


----------

